# 2 monitore unter windows xp verwenden



## sonotos (1. September 2004)

Also gleich zu Sache. 

Ich habe eine Ati 9250 er Grafikkarte HIS Excalibur ( sollte das vielleicht helfen)

Dieses Teil hat genau 3 Ausgänge, einen Analogen , einen DVI und nen TV-Out. 

Jetzt würde ich gerne 2 Monitore an die Karte hängen, das klappt auch soweit nur ned so wie ich das will. 
Ich hätte gerne meine Arbeitsfläche auf dem großen Monitor und meine Menus und Fensterchen von den Programmen auf dem linken kleineren. 

Dummerweise zeigen mir meine Monitore egal was ich mach konstant dasselbe Bild an.  Ich kann zwar unter anzeige und Bild auf 2ten Monitor erweitern einen Gewissen effekt erzielen , aber jeder der weis was ich da gemacht habe , weiß auch dass das ned das ist was ich wollte, weil dabei eine Total schwachsinnige verteilung des Desktops auf die Monitore erfolgt , und am ende hab ich immer noch nur einen Desktop. 

Ich habe die neusten ATI und Hydravision Treiber. 
Könnte mir dann freundlicherweise noch sagen wie ich die konfigurieren muss um endlich einen guten Designer Arbeitsplatz zu haben . 

Ein link zu einer Beschreibung wäre ausreichend, ich habe zwar schon  ausreichen. Ich habe zwar selbst schon gesucht und schon auf einem anderen Forum gepostet  aber bisher leider ohne erfolg.


----------

